# Villager toyday Gift Wish Help



## DragonLatios (Dec 4, 2020)

Dose anyone know if there a guide for What my Villagers wish to have this Toyday? No one is telling me and i am unsure if i miss any hints.


----------



## pinkcosmo101 (Dec 4, 2020)

I thinks you give the right presents automatically (I thinks Jingle had name tags on them.)


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 4, 2020)

pinkcosmo101 said:


> I thinks you give the right presents automatically (I thinks Jingle had name tags on them.)


Really? all the site i seen say they give you hints from dec 1 to the 23rd


----------



## Rosch (Dec 4, 2020)

I've been on one of the Animal Crossing Discord servers and a dataminer said that for Toy Day, "_You don't need to prepare at all._"

Then, in order to get Jingle's Photo...
You need to hang the "*Toy Day* stockings" (not the "Set of Stockings") and check them the next day.

Villagers giving hints are false information.


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 4, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I don't think there's any specific details on how Toy Day actually works yet. I've been talking to my villagers repeatedly and none of them even gives me a hint on what toy they want.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2020
> 
> ...


Really? About about The DIY from the balloow and so on?


----------



## Rosch (Dec 4, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> Really? About about The DIY from the balloow and so on?



The Festive DIYs are separate from the Toy Day event.


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 4, 2020)

Rosch said:


> The Festive DIYs are separate from the Toy Day event.


i hope so as i have not get a diy from a balloon yet


----------



## Rosch (Dec 4, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> i hope so as i have not get a diy from a balloon yet


By the way, I have corrected a little information about obtaining Jingle's photo.

You need to hang the "*Toy Day* stockings" (not the "Set of Stockings") and check them the next day.

As to how to get the item required for it, I don't know.


----------



## Tiffany (Dec 4, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> i hope so as i have not get a diy from a balloon yet


The diys are not available until the 11th when the snow comes


----------



## saucySheep (Dec 4, 2020)

can't wait for toyday.
im glad i wont need preparation because my nooks cranny hasn't upgraded so i don't have access to the toys anyway lol


----------



## Serabee (Dec 4, 2020)

Tiffany said:


> The diys are not available until the 11th when the snow comes


Actually, that's when you can start getting the ice/snow DIYs from Snowboys. Festive DIYs start on the 15th or 16th, I believe. 



Spoiler: Details



Isabelle will announce she decorated the pine trees with ornaments and "some might fall off" (meaning you need to shake them for bulbs to use in crafting them) and that's WHEN you can get the festive DIYs, which have been available from the beginning of the game IIRC. I'm currently TTing ahead, so I can confirm this.


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 4, 2020)

I Got to ask" how can you tell who get what on toyday? At why  some site say some villager give hint of what they like to have when you get santa bag


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 4, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> I Got to ask" how can you tell who get what on toyday? At why  some site say some villager give hint of what they like to have when you get santa bag


Are you sure you aren't reading about the New _Leaf_ Toy Day? Because what you're describing is basically how it happened in NL. Villagers would drop hints all month long, then on Toy Day Jingle gave you his bag and sent you out to give the actual gifts.


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 4, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Are you sure you aren't reading about the New _Leaf_ Toy Day? Because what you're describing is basically how it happened in NL. Villagers would drop hints all month long, then on Toy Day Jingle gave you his bag and sent you out to give the actual gifts.











						ACNH | Toy Day (Christmas) Event Guide | Animal Crossing - GameWith
					

Learn about Toy Day (Christmas) event guide for Animal Crossing: New Horizons Switch (ACNH). Learn what is toy day, when (what time) does it start, stockings, rewards, & more!




					gamewith.net
				




	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2020



Miss Misty said:


> Are you sure you aren't reading about the New _Leaf_ Toy Day? Because what you're describing is basically how it happened in NL. Villagers would drop hints all month long, then on Toy Day Jingle gave you his bag and sent you out to give the actual gifts.


Maybe i did but asking as i am not sure if it the same as pass games


----------



## Rosch (Dec 4, 2020)

Don't believe what the articles are saying. Most of those sites are using the New Leaf Toy Day mechanic. We don't have info on how New Horizon Toy Day works.

If anything, you should only keep checking this site:


			One moment, please...
		


As I've mentioned, the dataminers have said that you don't have to prepare for it. You don't even have to worry about giving them the right gifts.


----------



## Serabee (Dec 4, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> ACNH | Toy Day (Christmas) Event Guide | Animal Crossing - GameWith
> 
> 
> Learn about Toy Day (Christmas) event guide for Animal Crossing: New Horizons Switch (ACNH). Learn what is toy day, when (what time) does it start, stockings, rewards, & more!
> ...


Ah, I think I see the confusion! At the bottom of that page is describes how the day worked in PREVIOUS games. In ACNL villagers dropped hints- but it seems like it'll be different (and easier) in ACNH.

But, since we can't TT to the day (boooo) we can't say 100% for sure. I don't think it'll play out like ACNL, though.


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 4, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Don't believe what the articles are saying. Most of those sites are using the New Leaf Toy Day mechanic. We don't have info on how New Horizon Toy Day works.
> 
> If anything, you should only keep checking this site:
> 
> ...


I keep a eye on at and what you posted on the forms then


----------



## Livia (Dec 4, 2020)

I just want to know if the gifts will mess up villagers houses.


----------



## Tiffany (Dec 5, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Actually, that's when you can start getting the ice/snow DIYs from Snowboys. Festive DIYs start on the 15th or 16th, I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sorry i shouldve clarified that. the person said they werent getting any winter diys and i just wanted them to know that that was th earliest they could get any of them.


----------



## Serabee (Dec 5, 2020)

Tiffany said:


> yes sorry i shouldve clarified that. the person said they werent getting any winter diys and i just wanted them to know that that was th earliest they could get any of them.


I figured, I just didn't want them searching for balloons too early since it's frustrating enough when they have DIYs 

December is a super weird month for the Northern Hemisphere- so many DIYs added at seemingly random dates and obtainable in different ways!


----------

